# Yowling stray & what do to do for him in the future



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

There is this stray I always feed. Poor cat has one floppy ear due to some damage probably from a fight. In fact he's pretty chewed up. Like clockwork he's at our back patio door at 6:00am for breakfast and 7:00pm for dinner. I've been feeding him all summer. When I first saw he was licking the grease on the deck from our BBQ that tore at my heart from there on. So I started leaving food and established a feed area in our yard AND a "schedule". Just in the past week, he's gotten to trust me where he's right at my feet but I can't touch him as he cowers and runs when he sees my hand raised. (how sad)

Anyway today is the first time he wasn't there for breakfast. Heard him yowling in our neighbor's yard around 11:00 am when I was doing yard work. Peeked over the fence and he was sitting in the middle of their lawn just yowling his head off. It was a pathetic cry. Wouldn't come to me even when I tapped his bowl. Just kept yowling. Does anyone know what that could be? Is he hurting from the inside because from what I could see there weren't any new wounds. I went in the house to change clothes so I could jump the fence cuz it was obvious the neighbors weren't home or else they would have chased him from their yard. But by the time I got there "One Ear" was gone.

I've been trying to decide what to do for him. My husband doesn't want a 3rd cat. So i started calling around. The no-kill shelter I called nearby won't take him unless he's been neutered and had shots. The rescue organization said the same thing and that they are FULL. This person at the rescue place even said he sounded "unadoptable" and to take him to the city shelter. We all know what'll happen to him at the shelter. 

I guess I'm looking for any advice on 1) what that pathetic yowling is and 
2) what should I do for this poor cat in the future


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

Boy I don't know. I have no experience with intact Toms outdoors! 

Could it be that there's another Tom cat around or a female in heat? I thought males called to females, but I had the impression that happened more at night?? Do your neighbors have a cat?

Has he come to eat again? 

Maybe you could look into getting a humane trap to catch him and get him to a vet for treatment and hopefully neutering. Then you could release him back into the neighborhood if you still haven't found a rescue group that will deal with him. 

My shelter has (or had at least) a program to place neutered feral strays at farms rather than put them down. Maybe there's something like that in your area?

~Heather


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank you for your response, Heather. I've looked into the list posted earlier provided by Jeannie. Also did some calling. The trap/neuter/release seem to be the only solution as you mentioned too. He's the "ugly cat" in the neighborhood and noticed he'd been hurt. His left rear leg appears to have a tinge of blood and he's limping a bit. My husband said the night before he heard firecrackers and thinks the neighborhood kids might have hurt him that way.Poor One Ear. I'll post later what was done. Only today he didn't show up for breakfast. Like clockwork for 2 months he was there at our side garage door or patio door waiting. Leaves and comes back around 6 or 7 for dinner. So I'm hoping he'll be here soon. I'm his only food source.


----------



## ScoobyGirl314 (Aug 6, 2004)

I think its really great of you to feed him.....poor little guy. I'm having a similar problem with a pregnant stray in my area. I've been trying to catch her because she is going to have her kittens any day now...and I dont want her to have them outside. I fear the kittens wouldn't make it living outside like that. But the momma wont let me get withing 20 feet of her. I want to catch her and get her to a cat rescue group here in houston that can care for her and the kittens.....and find them all good homes. I hope One Ear is ok...and that you see him tonight.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks ScoobyGirl314. Don't stray cats just tug at your heart?! Did some calling today and probably will do the TNR procedue. Don't really want to take him to the shelter. He's happy because he walks with his tail up and not between his legs anymore. I'm only worried about him now for fall/winter season.
Saw One Ear this morning for breakfast and 7:00pm for dinner. He sure eats alot and he's skinny. He let's me pet his back - just short strokes. Know his name. I'll seem him walk across our patio and I'll call out to him and he'll stop and turn to look at me. Then he continues on and jumps up and over the fence. Won't see him till tomorrow. He's the bravest stray next to my Kimmie I've ever encountered. Kimmies was a stray that adopted me and she was tiny little thing. I think they are relateted as they are both grey tabbies.
Keep us posted on your pregnant stray too.


----------



## ScoobyGirl314 (Aug 6, 2004)

I still haven't caught her...and I'm having a really heard time. She wont even let me get close to her. I've been thinking I might be able to get her to come close to with using some tuna....but I have to wait untill I see her again. I go out walking around my apartment complex severl times a day looking for her. Does anyone know of a way I might be able to catch this poor girl??

I'm glad to hear One Ear is back around now to eat. There are a few strays where I live and I always leave some kitty food out for them. We live right on a creek...so even a few wild animals eat the kitty food.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

> he was licking the grease on the deck from our BBQ that tore at my heart from there on.


And that sentence tears at my heart!  This reminds me of the story of Ugly Cat, which I posted a while ago. It brings tears to the eyes to think this cat might be abused by cruel people! 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2788&highlight

I would borrow a humane trap (both MA and Scooby Girl) and use some tempting food. You might trap another cat or animal, but just let them go, and be patient. MA, I would do the spay/neuter/release thing. It will cost, of course. I wish you could give him first aid first, because the vet will charge for that too. The neutering will not be too bad. (not in comparison to the bills you paid to help your own sweet cat) Then, I'd be tempted to get a collar on him. It might protect him from people who don't know he has adopted you. Of course, it has to be a safety collar. I so wish he could come inside, but I understand your plight. 

God bless you for having such a kind heart. Please keep posting so that we know what happens with these kitties. I commend both of you for trying to help. You deserve it!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Yes...I read the heartbreaking "Ugly Cat" story and its so similar as far as the physical goes and mal treatment he gets. I really wish there was a santuary in my city that way I would know he's safe from harm and get to visit him. Shoot...I need to win a lottery or something. These last 2 days I have been busy and have not gotten a trap yet. Still feeding him now. He wants to be loved. I'm just glad that he does walk now with his tail upright and not between his legs. I will post a picture soon. He has the saddest eyes.

Thanks Jeannie for the guidance. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm glad he's feeling better. Good luck with the trapping. I would expect things will be easier for him once he's neutered and less likely to get into fights and roam so far...but it isn't an easy life. 

I'm glad you care about one-ear.

Scooby, I hope you catch your momma cat too.

You *both *are wonderful caring animal lovers.

~Heather


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey Ma
How is the kitty doing? I hope you will be able to trap him and take him to a TRN program.
I had a feral male that suffered a whole year from a broken tail. SOmetimes getting better sometimes getting worse. We trapped him finally and they didn't only give him the shots & vaccines + neuter they also clipped the growth that his little (now) tail developped. He got better however - and I am happy to see that he is finally pain free - it is awful to see their open wounds - be it in cold weather or in the hot sun when flies stick on it.
Let us know how he is doing - 
It is so sad that other people might see him ugly - I actually see such beings beautiful in their pain and innocence, suffering quietly. I wish they only knew there are people that love them. I think about them every day ...I can only help the ones in the yard
Sorry for the rant - I know how it feels
Hugs to you and the kitty
ps Has he got a name?


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

I had an idea today for placing feral cats somewhere safe...

_(editted to remove original comments.)_

I do still feel like my suggestion was valid for *this case* with a feral cat. There is no reason that the person who did what I suggested earlier would have to agree to give the cat away to anyone that answers. You can ask questions, visit the location yourself first, whatever you need to feel comfortable. 

I do doubt there are many people anywhere that would pay money to take a feral cat and give it a safer place to roam. 

I decided to remove the post because I do not want anyone else to search and find this, read my original idea, and get the idea that they should/could give away a non-feral pet in this way.  

~Heather


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Definately a big NO to giving cats away for free.
When I gave my foster kitties away interviewing and instructing the new kitty parents usually took a lot more than half and hour. I called all of them back a week after having adopted to check on them as well. Some came back to see me  
While interviewing I turned down a few of the persons that came by because of their history with pets. For example upon asking a couple if they had owned a cat before, they answered "yes". I asked for more details and the gentleman answered me smiling " I had to get rid of him because it was a long haired and occasionally he got poop caught in his tail - I didn't want to touch that" - I felt my stomach revolving so quickly, I felt sick ...they had their eyes on a long haired little beauty - Buttons. I told them that things like that are imminent ...At that point I insisted more and more on how much care & responsability it would require and it wasn't just a doll - that was what they were seeing. That was only for them to know in the future - I had my mind made up right away that Buttons was going to stay with me with me until his forever parents would arrive - and they did..as it happened with all of the 13 foster kitties
And this is one case where not only asking the amount of $20 but also interviewing them thouroughly would be ideal.
There were also cases where people stopped by and asked "Free kittens, right?". When they heard that the answer was no they walked out without even looking at them - that was a really scary part.
Of course, you can tell when a person is responsible and serious about adopting when they ask you a lof of questions and listen pattiently to your instructions on how to care for the kitties - with lots of interraction 
I hope this helps 
How is the kitty doing, by the way?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree with Ioana. Knowing what can and does happen to cats given away, I could not give away a kitten. I always thought that farm cats were well taken care of. However, that depends on the owner of the farm. A lack of veterinary care is only one problem. 

We know that kittens offered "free to a good home" are often sold for medical research or snake food. This inhumanity disgusts me! It's so sad that some people think of cats as a commodity to be sold, or as dispensable rodent control.  

Because of our own love for animals I think we have, in the past, been a bit naive and too trusting. That includes me, of course.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

An update 4 months later. Thank for all of the wonderful advice and support. I am happy to report at this time that One Ear has been part of the family for the past month. He's had his shots and has been neutered. I gave up trying to find a no kill shelter or cat sanctuary. The no kill shelters here either were out my area or full and some discouraged me by saying no one would adopt this cat. One Ear has come along way as far as trusting goes. He's healthy, happy and loved. After we lost Harley to cancer back in July, my husband and I said we would never get another cat and just keep his sister Ka'ana, a Siamese mix. But since then we adopted 2 strays. We are up to 3 cats and I'm now feeding 2 more strays. It is true..."One can never have enough cats!"

I'd like post a picture of One Ear. Can someone point me to the directions?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

MA, That's excellent news! I cannot think of a happier ending to what could have been a tragic story. God bless you for your kind heart. There are directions in Forum Help which will help you to post pictures:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7780


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks Jeannie. You have been an inspiration. Early on I couldn't spend any money for the vet on One Ear and with that temporary job that I recently had that paid me good money, allowed me to get the best care for him. (The 2 week temporary job turned into 4 which is of good fortune as well.) 

It was so sad back in July, kids were throwing firecrackers at him. Also my first sight of him was licking the grease off the ground that dripped from our BBQ. Then he crossed our yard yowling for a weeks on end. He was alot thinner back then but still long and lean. Now he's filled out his built and he's 19 pounds. He likes to be held and he now purrs. Still bats me once in a while but with no claws this time. I get misty eyed to think how he lived before. Did you know he did not even meow in the beginning? He would makes this other weird "me-me" sound. And oh boy does he MEOW now and let's me know he's hungry or wants my attention. I think about the poor other strays I feed now which are about 3 years olds cuz I seen them around for awhile and how they are fending for themselves. This city I live in really needs a cat sancturary. The animal shelter here is deplorable and was even in the front page news how a virus infected alot of the animals and killed them or had to be put to sleep. On top of that with the city cutbacks there are no weekend staff (1/2 day on Saturdays). Can you believe that? No vet on site either. If only I were rich. I tell ya..cats (and animals) have taught me every day about selflessnes, compassion and beauty of God's work. I'm a better person that extends beyond animals (the aged and children).


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is like putting a happy ending on the Ugly Cat story! Can you imagine the joy One Ear is experiencing? He must feel as if he's in heaven and that you are an angel! This is absolutely wonderful.  There are so many tragic stories about strays; this beautiful exception gives us all hope. God bless you and your growing family! 
You really *are* an


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's a picture of One Ear.










If it doesn't come through it's in the cat gallery. I tried to post this 3 times and it wouldn't come through.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, he looks debonair! I can only imagine what he has been through, but look at him now! I hope he has completely forgotten what he's been through. You've done a great job. He's beautifully marked, don't you think? You could tell people he's half Scottish Fold!


----------



## oscar (May 25, 2004)

He's beautiful! What a precious kitty and wonderful story! I'm so glad things turned out well for him and you!!!! 

I hear you on the money thing. When we win Lotto/Powerball, we plan on setting up the Oscar foundation and building a cat shelter (no cages) with vet clinic, free spay/neuter, education programs, etc. Maybe we'll have to branch out to other states/cities as well???


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Oscar: Oh yesss be sure whoever wins first on Lotto or Powerball definitely do the cat shelter/sanctuary which this city lacks.

Jeannie: Scottish Fold! (lol)


----------



## oscar (May 25, 2004)

Ok, we're visualizing winning the big one tomorrow night -- what city do you live in? We're in a suburb of Denver, Colorado. Denver and suburbs have a few shelters, some better than others, but there's never enough room or services for those who can't afford vet bills!


----------

